# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  MOULINEX SuperTrio

## andrew321

Καλημέρα σας

  θα ήθελα τη βοήθειά σας για να γλιτώσω και την μουρμούρα!!. 
  Έχω εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια μία Moulinex SuperTrio και πριν μερικές ημέρες, κατά την λειτουργία της, μετά από λίγο σταματούσε το μοτέρ της αναρρόφησης. Πατώντας τον διακόπτη on/off, μερικές φορές λειτουργούσε για λίγο.
  Τώρα, ακούγεται ένας μικρός θόρυβος, σαν να πάει να γυρίσει το μοτέρ και δεν ανάβει ή ανάβει για μισό δευτερόλεπτο και σβήνει.
   Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τι μπορεί να φταίει? 
    Ξεβιδώνοντας τις βίδες που βλέπω, δεν ανοίγει το καπάκι της για να δω το μοτέρ. Υπάρχει service manual για να δω πως ανοίγει το καπάκι?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Με τέτοιες περιγραφές δεν αποκλείεται απλός να είναι ο διακόπτης . δηλαδή ή δεν πατάει καλά η μανδάλωση ή είναι καρβουνισμένο στην άκρη του.



> Ξεβιδώνοντας τις βίδες που βλέπω, δεν ανοίγει το καπάκι της για να δω το μοτέρ.


Εκτός από τις εμφανείς βίδες που έβγαλες , μπορεί να έχει και άλλες σε κρυφά σημεία , π.χ. κάτω από την φλάντζα όπου κλείνεις το πορτάκι κτλ

----------


## Googlis

Να ελέγξεις επίσης πιθανή διακοπή - κακή επαφή του καλωδίου παροχής ρεύματος.

----------


## andrew321

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθεια.
 Τελικά από χθες ως εκ θαύματος δουλεύει κανονικά χωρίς να την έχω πειράξει.!!
  Μήπως φοβήθηκε το άνοιγμα που θα της έκανα?????

----------

